# netgear firewall intergration to Alcatel 8650e switch



## select1967 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi looking for a little help

We are looking to connect multiple vlans onto our 8650e data switch which will in turn be connected a number of Alcatel cloud based omnipcx oxo RCS telephone systems.

we are basically creating a mini voice hub with the leased link connected and sip/vlans/WAN connections (engineered by our network supplier).

the issue I have is integrating the NETGEAR SRX5308 Firewall into the equations.

I have tested the link and missing out the firewall and proved the circuit is live.

we have a 8650e 48 port switch installed.

our network is setup as follows :

Cisco router (where the leased link terminates) - 4 ports - ports 1-3 are programmed as 'trunk' ports supporting VLAN 1 ( 192.168.50.1) local connection and VLAN 3 public - ive been told i only need one of the ports to connect to my network.

i have discussed this with a people and have been given various solutions :

1. Cisco trunk port connected to WAN port 1 of the NETGEAR firewall - connected patch lead accordingly
2. program the WAN port on the NETGEAR switch with the relevant public IP info given by vender - carried this out link showing live
3. program two VLANSs 1 & 3 onto LAN port 1 of the NETGEAR firewall - programmed
4. program port 1/1 on the 8650e with 802.1q tagging -'trunk port'
5. associate VLAN 1 & 3 to that port ?
6. create numerous VLANs onto port 10-20 with relevant VLANs 10-20 for each OXO telephone cpu


Now my questions :

how to i allow my new VLAN's 10-20 to default root back though port 1 ( my trunk port with VLAN 1 &3 ) towards the firewall ?
what ip gateway address would be needed to be programmed for each OXO on their separate VLANs & how ?
i know i can program an ip interface to each port and attach a VLAN to the port is that correct ?
is there any routing required with the 8650e switch ?

what would be required to route/program within the firewall ?

hope this makes sense.

thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Which topology have you went for out of your various solutions mate?


----------



## select1967 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm open to ideas really. 

To test I took the firewall out of the equation. Programmed lam port 1 of alcatel as trunk port and vlans 1 & 3 to it. Put a PC into port 2 of switch with public ip addressing I and internet was achieved. 


What would u advise/recommend ? 

To intergrate firewall and vlans ?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

I'd need a bit more info about your network because the solution is dependent on the specification of your kit. The way I would generally go about it is like this:

Data VLAN - VLAN1
Public VLAN - VLAN3
Phone VLAN - VLAN4

Your 48 port switch configured to carry the above VLANs, with a single trunk port to your netgear firewall.

The netgear firewall has its port connected to the switch also configured as a trunk. Both sides of the trunk need to be configured to carry all your VLANs (1,3-4).

The WAN port of the firewall should be configured in a separate subnet to the rest of your networks which will connect to your Cisco router.

The internal vlans will be configured on the firewall and will act as the default gateway to your internal VLANs.

The Cisco router will need an IP address in the same subnet as your firewall WAN interface.

The Cisco router WAN interface will need to be configured with your public IP address.

You'll need a default route on the firewall pointing to the IP address of the Cisco routers internal facing interface, and the router will need routes to your internal network pointing at the interface connected to the router. Finally, you'll need NAT configured on the router.


----------



## select1967 (Jan 21, 2016)

Many thanks for that information , exactly what I was thinking 

I'll draw up a network diagram and put the relevant ip info on. I could email it to you to check if you time ?

Thank you


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

If you give me five minutes mate, i'll draw you one out to base your diagram on.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Attached mate.

Can you let me know the cisco router type and ios version please (show version from the command line).

edit: It didn't show on that image but the firewall default route is to x.x.x.1 (cisco router).


----------



## select1967 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll check tomorrow when I'm in the office. Do you have an email address ? 

If you would like to mange / program it. I don't mind paying for your time.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

You can just post your findings on here. Once I know the router model and ios version i'll know what we need to do with your network.

You don't need to pay me for my services mate, the router config I can build in about 15 mins and the rest should be gui based so easy to walk you through if you get stuck.


----------

